# What Size Plow is good for a 60klbs GVW Truck?



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

So I've got this Surplus Tatra T-815 truck on order it is an 8x8 and it weights about 60k lbs fully loaded so what sort of plow can you put on it?

Now for the combat engineers they use a fixed dozer blade-- but I really don't need to to entrench myself-- I'm looking for a snow plow for this truck... Any make or model you would recommend-- I would prefer power angle. You know something I can just tool around with on my driveway or when I'm in the mood to make an off-road trail...


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.henderson-mfg.com/images/brochures/HP-052_Expressway.pdf


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

LON;1333525 said:


> http://www.henderson-mfg.com/images/brochures/HP-052_Expressway.pdf


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

So what if I wanted to go used on this? After all I just want to tool around with the truck in the snow... I'm not a professional here. I'm an off-road guy mostly and my moto is you're never too big, you never have to much power, or too many wheels with locking differentials. So I figure something like that will work for playing around in the snow? 

Also I would like to add a cylinder to the plow so I can control the angle of the moldboard from the cab... Will this present any problems with the trip edge or moldboard trip action ?


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

A BIG one!!! Holy cow, those things are AWESOME!!!

kevlars


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

kevlars;1333689 said:


> A BIG one!!! Holy cow, those things are AWESOME!!!
> 
> kevlars


It is big... 9.36m long to be exact. And the one I purchased has a Dozer Blade on the front. So it has centralized hydraulics. Other cool features the truck has: centralized tire inflation system, centralized winch system (pulling force about 30,000lbs) with side, front and rear outputs, massive ground clearance of 15 inches, and fully independent suspension on all four axles. It can climb a 100% grade hill off road at a gross vehicle weight of about 60,000 lbs. It is designed to operate in -30C weather comfortably a temperature that will never be reached in Northern NYS.

But the only problem is figuring out how to make a quick detachable mount for the dozer blade (fun in the summer) for the winter snow blade (fun in the winter) on this beast. I think it can be done-- but since i don't usually plow snow-- I have no clue on what to purchase for this truck. I want to be able to do my 500ft long drive way-- which will take approximately one pass with the right size plow on a 30 foot long truck... So I guess really after you subtract the 30 plus feet of truck and plow I'm down to like 460-70 feet of actual driveway.... Wow even easier--


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got any pictures of it?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I drove an MAN like that in the German Army! They are beast!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

DareDog;1334100 said:


> got any pictures of it?


I don't have any photos-- I bought it when I was in the Czech Republic about two months ago on vacation. However, it does look something like this:

It looks like the image below basically but with a cargo area in the rear bed instead of a crane.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

CGM Inc.;1334106 said:


> I drove an MAN like that in the German Army! They are beast!


There is no doubt that MAN is a great truck. You drove the 8x8 MAN with the V10 in it with the ZF gearbox?

This truck that I've purchased has a 10spd Tatra box with 2 spd shift on the halt transfer case and hub reductions. It also has Twin Turbo 19.0004L V12 that makes about 361hp and about 1000-1300ftlbs of torque which is nice.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

TatraFan;1334116 said:


> There is no doubt that MAN is a great truck. You drove the 8x8 MAN with the V10 in it with the ZF gearbox?
> 
> This truck that I've purchased has a 10spd Tatra box with 2 spd shift on the halt transfer case and hub reductions. It also has Twin Turbo 19.0004L V12 that makes about 361hp and about 1000-1300ftlbs of torque which is nice.


Was a "5ton" 4X4 only but yes it had the ZF and aircooled engine! Was around 230 HP (20 years ago) Lots of fun to off-road!
We had 7.5 Ton as 6X6 and also 10 Ton as 8X8


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

that's what she looked like!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

TatraFan;1334013 said:


> It is big... 9.36m long to be exact. And the one I purchased has a Dozer Blade on the front. So it has centralized hydraulics. Other cool features the truck has: centralized tire inflation system, centralized winch system (pulling force about 30,000lbs) with side, front and rear outputs, massive ground clearance of 15 inches, and fully independent suspension on all four axles. It can climb a 100% grade hill off road at a gross vehicle weight of about 60,000 lbs. It is designed to operate in -30C weather comfortably a temperature that will never be reached in Northern NYS. -


I hope that's enough winch. Some guys say you need that much on a half ton pickup.

Those temps are very possible in NYS, especially Northern.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

2COR517;1334644 said:


> I hope that's enough winch. Some guys say you need that much on a half ton pickup.
> 
> Those temps are very possible in NYS, especially Northern.


The winch seems to work just fine for the truck... I don't see myself using it that much...

-30C is pretty cold... Where I live in New York which is 120 miles North of NYC (hence my use of Northern NY since NYC is the heart of NYS) or so we only get about -5F on average and the coldest it has ever been is -22F (about -30C) for a couple of days. So most of the time it will not see much more than -5F.. I'll have to take it up to the Plateau Areas and see how it handles the -22F temperatures.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

CGM Inc.;1334406 said:


> that's what she looked like!


That's a nice truck-- the MAN... I was thinking about buying one-- but then I really did some research on the Tatra series trucks and I just fell in love with them. They are just so amazing I think.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to make the plow fit the frame that the Dozer Blade works from. That way I can just add an extra valve to the system to operate the yaw of the blade-- With this setup the plow will have constant hydraulic down force, plus I could set it up to change the angle of the blade relative to the surface. All from the cab-- I like this plan. Of course I'm pretty sure the practicality of my truck is limited. But they are so much fun.

This video sort of illustrates the downsides of the dozer blade as a snowplow... 




I think that I can with the proper set up with a snow blade. i'm thinking a 9-10' power angle set up. I think any bigger than that I will have problems mounting it to the trucks' dozer blade frame and really getting any movement of the blade in a yaw action. I know that is a small sized blade for the truck, However, I think it will be the most efficient design for my intended application.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

The more I think about it, now. The more I consider the fact that perhaps the Tatra is just not meant to be shackled with the yoke of a plow... So I think I will buy something else to put a plow on. I mean really can any one not have enough all wheel drive trucks?

Thanks for all the help however...


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

So how much was it if you mind me asking? And more importantly how much to import?

I'm currently in Europe and have been drooling over some of the trucks (Mercedes, MANs, and Mogs) I see here and seriously considering an import in the future.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1334644 said:


> I hope that's enough winch. Some guys say you need that much on a half ton pickup.
> 
> Those temps are very possible in NYS, especially Northern.


Only if it's a 30* grade........


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

dfd9;1341506 said:


> Only if it's a 30* grade........


That is why it is nice having a front and rear output-- You know if pulling yourself over the obstacle is too much effort use the winch and pull yourself back away form the obstacle and find a new route.

And if that doesn't work: just use the power of the truck!


----------

